
Ryan Petersen on Building Flexport, a Modern Freight Forwarder - yarapavan
https://blog.ycombinator.com/ryan-petersen-on-building-flexport-a-modern-freight-forwarder/
======
tim333
It's an interesting interview. Flexport is doing well. Apparently the largest
company in forwarding has only a 2% share with 60,000 employees and if
Flexport gets to take say a 20-40% share they'd be the worlds largest company.

